# Median Nerve Block for CTR - The physician did a carpal tunnel release



## khopstein (Jan 21, 2010)

The physician did a carpal tunnel release, but the anesthesiologist did a median nerve block.  I need some help with the code for this block.  Should I just use 20526? or in the 644-- series?


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 24, 2010)

Median nerve block CPT code is 64450.  However, if the anesthesia provider stayed in attendance for the case it should be billed as ASA code 01810/3 base units + time units.

Julie, CPC


----------



## khopstein (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks a bunch.


----------

